# Hogg mine



## oppthepop (Apr 19, 2016)

For anyone interested, we spent a day at the Hogg Mine in LaGrange mining for aquamarine, beryl, rose quartz and tourmaline, and had an absolute BLAST! Found some nice stuff - highly recommended!


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 30, 2016)

Always wanted to go down there to the Hogg. Nice big chunk of beryl. Shame it isn't clear green...... been a heck of an emerald.
Got any current particulars on the mine?


----------



## bam_bam (May 1, 2016)

Never heard of that place. I am interested.


----------



## oppthepop (May 2, 2016)

You can Google them and actually see some Youtube videos of the place. They have certain dates you can go dig for $35.00. We did a private dig (for my 60th birthday) - costs $100 plus $35 per person. Had a BLAST. You can bring out BUCKETS of gem grade rose quartz, lots of beryl, tourmaline, and MAYBE a piece of aquamarine if you are lucky. I definitely plan to go back soon.


----------



## oppthepop (May 2, 2016)

And if that big crystal had been an emerald, or a gem grade aquamarine, I probably would be retired to hunt, fish, and look for rocks the rest of my days!


----------



## lagrangedave (May 2, 2016)

The largest gold nugget ever found in Georgia came out of that mine.


----------

